# Jacksonville Fishing



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

Hello, there is a pretty good chance that I may be moving to the area. I'm thinking northern Jville. AS far as I can tell the Mayport Jetties seems like the place to be fishing. Can anyone tell me some of the other areas to target besides the obvious ocean and St Johns river? What's it like fishing there during the winter seasons? Any info will help..

Thanks in advance


----------



## oldduckcoat (Apr 25, 2011)

Greetings, If you move to the area you will find great fishing and hunting. I lived in the area for many years and have family and friends there who are avid outdoors folks. I moved a little south of Jax but head back often to fish and do a little bird hunting. 

The salt marshes along the ICW offer wonderful fishing if you have a boat, canoe, or yak. Take your pick, head nort or south on the ICW and you will be happy with what you find. 

For the most part the fishing is good all year.

Hope you enjoy your new home.


ODC


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

Thank you for the advice.


----------



## neckfat (Jan 16, 2011)

The Jacksonville Pier produces some nice fish. I haven't been out there for a couple of years but may get a shot at it on an upcoming vacation. I've seen bluefish, flounder, and redfish caught there. They have telescopes that allow you to survey the beach and surrounding area. That is a pretty nice beach.


----------



## Raymo (Jan 11, 2011)

from a locals perspective, Jacksonville Beach is the last of the beaches I would venture to... I like to fish where you dont have to dodge the tourists and beach swimmers..You can fish (from the sand) in the Nassau Sound and Atlantic Ocean from Amelia Island. You can also fish the surf at Hanna Park and Little Talbot island. The salt marshes are everywhere from south georgia to cape canaveral...pick a spot and you wont be disappointed. I am partial to the Matanzas inlet area and Crescent Beach. Washington Oaks and Marineland are just a bit farther south...also nice places to fish.

The area is good all year, but winter conditions arent always favorable like when nor'easters blow in... seasonal runs of Pompano, whiting and bluefish are plenty in the surf...redfish and black drum also around...spotted seatrout also along with flounder...this is Florida man...you can catch just about anything that swims...


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

noted.. Thanks Raymo!


----------

